# Code d'erreur 0



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

Pourquoi quand je veux copier une image disque sur un disque dur ou une cle usb, ca ne 
marche pas et j'ai toujours ce message qui s'affiche ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2009)

bonjour
Quels formatages DD et clef?
quelle taille de dmg?
( plus de 4G?)


----------



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

Cle 8Go
DD 1To fat 32


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2009)

taille du dmg?


----------



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

plus de 4Go


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2009)

fin du mystere

la prochaine fois tu fais une recherche , t'as la réponse en quelques fractions de seconde


----------



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

Desole je n'ai pas la reponse et ne la trouve nul part.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2009)

et pourtant c'est évoqué partout
y compris sur macg

dmg de plus de 4 G sur du fat32 , c'est niet


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pourtant c'est évoqué partout
> y compris sur macg
> 
> dmg de plus de 4 G sur du fat32 , c'est niet



Pas que les dmg d'ailleurs, tout fichier de plus de 4 Go.

(je précise pour imonamac)


----------



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

Alors quelle est ma solution ?


----------



## huexley (2 Février 2009)

imonamac a dit:


> Alors quelle est ma solution ?



le NTFS


----------



## imonamac (2 Février 2009)

NTSF ? Kezako en francais ?? 
J'ai deja pleins de données sur mon DD 1To et pas moyen de les cloner quelque part


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Février 2009)

Faire des images de moins de 4 GO peut être.


----------



## glisda (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je rencontre le même soucis, mais c'est une vidéo:
elle fait 5,51 Go, la clé 8Go, et donc comment puis-je la compresser pour descendre en dessous de 4 Go sans pour autant dénaturer la qualité visuelle qui est déjà moyenne ?
Précision, le film actuellement est en .mov, et si je le fais en .avi l'image est plutôt merdique.
Si quelqu'un a la soluce, c'est génial, sinon, tant pis :modo:


----------



## tombom (29 Mars 2010)

oui, tu reformattes ta clé en mac etendu : elle sera lisible que sur mac mais plus de soucis


----------



## Doerpi (15 Avril 2010)

j'ai supprimé mon message via edition


----------



## le20sur20 (8 Mai 2010)

mais alors qui peut m'explquer les inconvénients du NTFS ? à part l'incompatibilité avec un pc il doit y en avoir ! sinon tout le monde se mettrait en NTFS !


----------



## tombom (8 Mai 2010)

NTFS : format Pc incompatible avec mac (sauf plugin)
HFS + (mac os etendu ) : incompatible avec PC (sauf plugin)
FAT : intercompatible mais fichier individuel <4Go


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2010)

Pour que tout le monde se mette au NTFS, il faudrait déjà que Micromou lâche un peu plus simplement ses spécifications.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pour que tout le monde se mette au NTFS, il faudrait déjà que Micromou lâche un peu plus simplement ses spécifications.



Ouais, moi je tiens pas à retourner au NTFS, j'ai pas envie d'être obligé de défragmenter mon disque tous les 36 du mois. Ce serait un sacré recul.


----------



## Valylou (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour! 
Comment faire pour formater une clé usb? J'en ai une de 16 Go , je dois mettre une video ( montage par final cut) de 10,2 Go, je n'arrive pas à compresser cette video, même en zip ca ne change pas grand chose. Je suis vraiment pas une pro dans tout ca et pour moi c'est comme du chinois.... aidez moi svp! mercii


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2010)

Valylou a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Comment faire pour formater une clé usb? J'en ai une de 16 Go , je dois mettre une video ( montage par final cut) de 10,2 Go, je n'arrive pas à compresser cette video, même en zip ca ne change pas grand chose. Je suis vraiment pas une pro dans tout ca et pour moi c'est comme du chinois.... aidez moi svp! mercii


Il faut formater ta clé en HFS par contre elle ne sera lisible sur PC qu'avec un utilitaire adéquat


----------



## Valylou (23 Novembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il faut formater ta clé en HFS par contre elle ne sera lisible sur PC qu'avec un utilitaire adéquat



Lol merci ! mais comment faire pour la formater justement en HFS? 
Et une fois sur pc comment pourra faire l'utilisateur pour lire la video? Merci


----------



## Valylou (23 Novembre 2010)

re! alors jai formater ma clé a partir d'un pc en format HFS et une fois sur mon mac as moyen de mettre quoi que ce soit dessus.. j'ai mis en "mac os etendu" et c'est le seul format avec lequel j'ai reussit à mettre ma video de 10go par contre maintenant impossible de lire sur pc... comment faire? je suis perdue! et je dois vite rendre cette clé avec la video! Mercii


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2010)

Valylou a dit:


> re! alors jai formater ma clé a partir d'un pc en format HFS et une fois sur mon mac as moyen de mettre quoi que ce soit dessus.. j'ai mis en "mac os etendu" et c'est le seul format avec lequel j'ai reussit à mettre ma video de 10go par contre maintenant impossible de lire sur pc... comment faire? je suis perdue! et je dois vite rendre cette clé avec la video! Mercii


Pourquoi l'avoir formatée depuis un PC ???

Tu le faisais depuis ton Mac en HFS+ et ensuite les PCs devraient avoir l'utilitaire adéquat pour lire

J'me rappelle plus le nom  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2010)

HFS+ for Windows?


----------



## Valylou (23 Novembre 2010)

non mais ce n'était pas HFS .. EXCUSEZ  moi, la il est en fat, et je comprend rien! je narrive pas à le formater correctement! je sais pas comment faire! la video ne passe tjs pas!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------

je ne trouve pas le format HFS, je comprend rien.... dans utilitaire du disque je ne vois que fat32 et mac os chepa quoi.... dsl jai pas un niveau très élevé et la je perd patience! j'ai essayé 36 trucs ca marche pas... par pc jai essayé un autre format mais apres ca mindiqué qu'il n'y avait plus que 200mo sur la clé... i'm lost


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2010)

Si ta séquence ne passe pas en FAT32, c'est tout simplement parce que ce format n'accepte pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go. Les possibilités qui te reste maintenant se résument à: 

1) Formater la clé en HFS + (qui répond au nom «Mac OS étendu» dans l'Utilitaire de disque), auquel cas les personnes à qui tu destines la vidéo devront utiliser un utilitaire comme «HFS+ for Windows» (ou un Linux, il me semble qu'il peut lire le HFS) pour pouvoir la visionner, Windows ne reconnaissant pas nativement le HFS.

2) Formater la clé en NTFS (c'est à dire le format Windows), et dans ce cas là c'est à toi de t'équiper d'un utilitaire comme «SL-NTFS» pour pouvoir écrire dessus, OS X ne sachant pas le faire (à moins de bidouiller un peu).


----------



## Crazy_94 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !! je vais surement faire resortir se sujet de l'ombre !! donc j'ai moi aussi le même problème avec mon disque dur qui doit surement être en format FAT32 donc le mettre sous NTFS je pense que j'aurai pas trop de mal ^^maintenant mon soucis c'est que je me sert de mon disque dur comme stockage mais je visionne les films que je stocke dessus sur ma PS3 donc ma question est la suivante :

Ma PS3 va t-elle continuer de lire mon disque dur si je le passe au format NTFS ????


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Septembre 2011)

La réponse est non, elle ne reconnait pas ce format. Toutefois j'ai trouvé ceci qui pourrait peut-être t'aider.


----------

